# Mozart & Strauss at the Hollywood Bowl



## AlexW

For any classical fans in LA, the Hollywood Bowl has two great concerts coming up: Mozart & Strauss, both conducted by Gustavo Dudamel. Bring some friends/family, a picnic (and some wine!), and enjoy one of LA's most amazing nights under the stars. I am working with the Bowl and can't wait for the shows! More info here: http://www.Hbowl.com/Gustavo


----------

